# [H] - [Teldrassil] "Circle of Friends" sucht Freunde



## Nimrath (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo meine Lieben,

vorerst schliessen wir die Rekrutierungspforte. Wir möchten unseren neuen Mitgliedern die Gelengenheit geben sich einzuleben. Ihr Plätzchen am Lagerfeuer einzurichten. Es sich gemütlich zu machen und all die netten Circles kennen zu lernen.

Ich danke allen die bisher schon den Weg zu uns gefunden haben, allen die unsere Suche unterstützt haben und unser Ersuchen oben gehalten haben. Eine nicht ganz einfache Aufgabe :-)

Ich wünsche allen anderen Suchenden, das ihr das findet was ihr sucht und tolle nette Leute kennenlernen dürft. Ein gutes Händchen und viel Glück.

In diesem Sinne

Euer Nimrath, 
euer - Circle of Friends -
Teldrassil



> Hallo liebe WoW Freunde,
> 
> Hier ist der "Circle of Friends".
> Eine Horden Familiengilde zum wohlfühlen. Da wo man zusammenkommt um Spaß zu haben, Freizeit zu geniessen, nicht um Epics hinterher zu jagen.
> ...


----------



## Nimrath (26. Februar 2012)

noch ein gemütliches Lagerfeuerplätzchen in gute Hände zu vergeben


----------



## Nimrath (6. März 2012)

unser Frühlingsfest steht vor der Tür. jetzt noch Plätz sichern


----------



## Nimrath (12. März 2012)

schon mal ein Teller mit Keksen für alle hinstell und die Musik aufdreh   

Wir würden uns sehr freun, wenn wir zum diesjährigen Frühlingsfest schon ein paar neue Kameraden begrüßen dürfen​


----------



## Nimrath (20. März 2012)

*Krümelspur zu unserem Lagerfeuer ausleg *


----------



## Nimrath (27. März 2012)

Hallo liebe WoW Freunde,   

unser Frühlingsfest steht in den Startlöchern und nach Ostern wuseln wir uns weiter 
durch die Feuerlande und lassen uns erst einmal den Rockzipfel ansengen, bevor es 
an die Seele des Bösen Drachen geht. 

Der Eine oder Andere wird uns dafür belächeln und ja bei uns gehts gemütlich zu. 
Was nicht heißt das "wir Alten" da nicht ernsthaft zur Sache gehn. 
Nein, nein, es geht da schon sehr organisiert & konzentriert zu, aber halt
gemächlich ohne Druck und hektischem Blick auf den nächsten Boss. 
Mit viel Freiraum für Gemeinschaft, für das Gefühl unseres gemeinsamen Lagerfeuers, auch im Raid. 
Für das Gefühl mit meinen geschätzen Kameraden auch Erfolge zu geniessen und sich zu freuen.

Oder wie ein alter Freund es wahrscheinlich definieren würde. "....für das Gefühl sich einzuloggen, 
um Freunde zu besuchen, nicht um Bosse zu legen, ......weil es so einfach viel weniger einsam ist...."

Wenn ihr uns besuchen wollt, findet ihr unser Lagerfeuer unter www.circle.forumieren.de

Wir freuen uns

Bis dahin

Euer Nimrath
-Circle of Friends-


----------



## Nimrath (3. April 2012)

Liebe zukünftige Circle Kameraden,

die alten Männer und jungen Frauen des Circle machen sich bereit  
Ragnaros der feurige Geselle hat seine Herausforderung ausgesprochen! Alle Versuche sich gütlich zu einigen sind gescheitert. 
Selbst das Angebot als "Lagerfeueranzünder Mitglied des Circle zu werden, schlug der Feuerfürst aus.

Nun gut. Beweisen wir ihm das auch alte Eisen noch scharf sein können. Seine Schergen waren kein wirkliches Hindernis und nur noch er steht zwischen uns und neuen Abenteuern. Die Waffen werden also wieder geschliffen, die Rüstungen angelegt   und der Circle macht sich bereit für den Tanz auf den Vulkan. *Möchtest du dabei sein, dann treffe uns am Lagerfeuer der Vorbereitung: www.circle.forumieren.de*.

Denn zuerst wird gefeiert, gelacht und viel Unsinn gemacht.

Denn wisse Fremder. Ein Circle ist eine treue Seele. Immer bereit für seine Kameraden da zu sein. 
Müssen wir in die "Raid" -Schlacht ziehn, so ist es nur ein kleiner Teil unserer Gemeinsamkeit. Doch wem Gemeinschaft wichtiger als Erfolg ist, der wird am Circle Lagerfeuer ein wahres Zuhause, einen entspannten Feierabend und herzliche Menschen finden, die viel mehr zu geben haben als sie nehmen.

Euer Nimrath
- Circle of Friends -


----------



## Nimrath (10. April 2012)

Hui war das ein Osterwochenende!

Gemeinsames Eier suchen    und Schoki essen bis der Arzt kommt.

Im TS blödeln   und ein paar Erfolge machen.

Dazu bissl Event , Raid und schöne Innis.    Fertig war das perfekte Wochenende.

Will mehr davon   

LG

Euer Nimrath
- Circle of Friends -


----------



## Nimrath (17. April 2012)

*ups* Was is denn da passiert?

Da is doch der Post fast ganz nach unten gerutscht. Entschuldigt meine Nachläßigkeit.   

_*besonders große Pinwandstifte auspack und den Post wieder ganz oben anpin*_

LG

Euer Nimrath
-Circle of Friends-


----------



## Nimrath (24. April 2012)

Hallo meine Lieben,

ich freue mich, das Einige liebe nette neue Kameraden den Weg gerade über dieses Forum zu uns gefunden haben und ich hoffe sie fühlen sich alle wohl bei uns. 
Bald werden wir unsere "Bewerbungs-Pforten" wieder schliessen müssen, da es uns wichtig ist, jeden nach besten Kräften zu integrieren und ein beschauliches Zuhause zu bieten. Unsern familären Charakter zu erhalten, mit all seinen herzlichen und menschlichen Eigenschaften ist ein wichtiges Ziel und dennoch in allem dabei zu sein, was die schöne Welt von Azeroth uns bietet.

Ein paar Plätzchen am gemeinsamen Lagerfeuer vergeben wir noch gern, an alle denen unsere Atmosphäre und Art zu spielen zusagt. Bis bald.

Ihr findet uns unter: www.circle.forumieren.de

Liebe Grüße

Euer Nimrath
- Circle of Friends-


----------



## Nimrath (2. Mai 2012)

Schon wieder eine Woche rum und es ist Zeit für den "Werbeblock"   

Ich halte ihn kurz. Bis zur nächsten Woche vergeben wir noch ein paar kuschelige Lagerfeuerplätzchen. Wer Lust hat. Schaut einfach mal bei uns vorbei.

LG

Nimrath
- Circle of Friends -


----------



## Nimrath (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo meine Lieben,

vorerst schliessen wir die Rekrutierungspforte. Wir möchten unseren neuen Mitgliedern die Gelengenheit geben sich einzuleben. Ihr Plätzchen am Lagerfeuer einzurichten. Es sich gemütlich zu machen und all die netten Circles kennen zu lernen.

Ich danke allen die bisher schon den Weg zu uns gefunden haben, allen die unseren Post unterstützt haben und unser Ersuchen oben gehalten haben. Eine nicht ganz einfache Aufgabe :-)

Ich wünsche allen anderen Suchenden, das ihr das findet was ihr sucht und tolle nette Leute kennenlernen dürft. Ein gutes Händchen und viel Glück.

In diesem Sinne

Euer Nimrath, 
euer - Circle of Friends -
Teldrassil


----------



## Walisande (19. Mai 2012)

Oh schade, zu spät gelesen. 

Nun hätte ich fast meinen Account wieder aufgemacht, alleine wegen eurem Post *lächelt*.

Na evtl. warte ich dann noch etwas ab und wer weiss, bis dahin habt ihr vielleicht wieder ein Plätzchen frei.


----------

